# dbus doesnt start on bootup



## acristoffers (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi there,

I installed FreeBSD on VirtulBox (Ubuntu as Host) to test it out (I used Gentoo and found it to be a lot better ^^, hope I can use it to [my] day-to-day stuff)

Well, the problem:
First, kdm was not letting me login, I found it to be dbus not started when looked to the logs...

Then I found about puting dbus_enable="YES" and hald_enabled="YES" on /etc/rc.conf, but that didn't work either.

I went to /usr/local/etc/rc.d and typed dbus start
nothing happened, not even a error message
#dbus forcestart
dbus started normally
same with hald

after running that by hand, kdm let me login.

Is it a know problem? I found nothing in google...
A quick fix (that does only mask the problem...) 
should be to start them both directly from any startup script, 
but I dont know in wich on I should put that... (can someone point me it?)

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2009)

Are there any messages in /var/log/messages that might explain why it doesn't start?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 24, 2009)

It's hald_enable, not hald_enable*d*. I guess dbus won't start without hald correctly enabled.


----------



## acristoffers (Jul 24, 2009)

1) There were no output on /var/log/messages
2) I was that typo that made the all the problem, it's working now!

Thank you both!


----------

